# Would a mac book pro function well enough to operate Adobe CS3 master collection to d



## Reinhardek (Feb 26, 2011)

I have adobe CS3 master collection for mac and pc, and I use it for web design on my pc right now. And I wanted to know could I still optimally design web pages if I switched from a tower based PC running a Q6600 2.4 quad core with 4 gigs of ram to a mac book pro.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

The Adobe Studio suite is the same on the PC and Mac. Unless you are doing massive projects, the speed difference if any won't be a factor. The monitor size may be something to get used to (although you can use an external monitor with the MacBook Pro with the appropriate adaptor). 

Two variables in this equation are: Which MacBook Pro? and how do you define "optimally".

Regardless of which machine you use, you should proof the sites on the other operating system and with various browsers.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

cs3 doesn't run well under Snow Leopard (crashes frequently), you need cs4 or 5, that's been my experience anyway.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Functionally will be fine but as mentioned better to move to CS5 on the Mac side.
Call Adobe and see about a side grade.

A decent monitor on the side will make a good workstation that is also portable


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I use CS3 master collection on my wife's Macbook occasionally and it runs beautifully. I wouldn't do hardcore print design or video production on it, but it works nicely.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

jeepguy said:


> cs3 doesn't run well under Snow Leopard (crashes frequently), you need cs4 or 5, that's been my experience anyway.


That's not my experiences at all with CS3 and snow leopard. It works perfectly for me—I can't recall the last time I had a crash.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MannyP Design said:


> That's not my experiences at all with CS3 and snow leopard. It works perfectly for me—I can't recall the last time I had a crash.


Agreed no issues here either... that being said I don't run CS3 as often as I used to... but when I do it has never crashed on me.

For that matter, I can't recall the last time I had a system crash on a Mac at all...

Sometimes individual apps do require a force quit, but when they do they all most always run perfectly fine after a restart of the program. And when they don't it is almost always a problem with the App and not the OS.


----------



## kyoru (Jan 15, 2009)

If you're only doing web page work it should be fine, I would recommend upgrading to a SSD though it helps quite a bit.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

MannyP Design said:


> That's not my experiences at all with CS3 and snow leopard. It works perfectly for me—I can't recall the last time I had a crash.


Well I guess I'm unlucky, I would be working away and the program would unexpectedly shut down, happened most often with AI.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Are you fully updated with all the patches from Adobe for CS3?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

jeepguy said:


> Well I guess I'm unlucky, I would be working away and the program would unexpectedly shut down, happened most often with AI.


Wow. Can't say illustrator is buggy for me. 

Aside for updates, do you use 3rd party plugins? Have you tried reinstalling the software?


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

MannyP Design said:


> Wow. Can't say illustrator is buggy for me.
> 
> Aside for updates, do you use 3rd party plugins? Have you tried reinstalling the software?


I don't remember if I had all the updates, but I need to keep in step with version updates for client files anyway so I just upgraded to CS5, and problem went away.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I also have had no issues running CS3 in SnowLeopard. I am using CS5 now, but have CS3 on my home computer, never an issue. 

A MacBook Pro will function very well with CS5, I do all my work on an i5 MacBook Pro and did so on the previous getn 15 inch C2D and even earlier on on a white macbook. Upgrading the ram helps a lot to.


----------

